# I don’t know what to do about sudden drop from AIRE



## Pilgrim Dove (2 mo ago)

Sorry to bother you. I came to Munich on a one way with the Italian passport to volunteer with refugees as a 90 days deal. Than my brother called with urgency and had to come to Italy to care for him in his mountain place. I am on several meds and had to go to ASL, which sent me back to City Hall to get a temporary residence permit. Then ASL still gave me problems and contacted my previous Italian place of residence in Italy, where I was when my father died and I had to care for him. Eventually I got a medical service card in the mail. I contacted the local US consulate, for I had no I.D. But a certificate of resicence to this mountain place stating I was immigrating. i told them my residence was in the U.S. and asked how long I could stay. They told me to call the questura (justice office I think) as they dealt with this. I valled them and told me they did not care how long I remained. I contacted the AIRE in the US and they dropped me stating I was no longer a resident. I am looking for a temporary rental for here is a horrible place with no heating and hardly any water. I have a hard time opening a bank account and I am single on a fixed income. I am depleting my funds on b&b. My question is, do I need to go in person to explain all this to the American Embassy, especially since I was supposed to come back and go to Kiev in January? I have no property and no other family, except for this brother who now left.


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

US embassy has nothing to do with AIRE. AIRE is the list of Italians resident abroad. If you're living in Italy you aren't abroad. 

You need to sign up for residence. Go to the town hall. The only problem might be where you're staying.


----------



## Pilgrim Dove (2 mo ago)

Thank you NickZ, but what do you mean it depends where you live? I may go to Ukraine in Jan for a week to help out and since I csnnot find rent here in Italy within my budget was thinking of moving to a cheaper Country, like Romania or Bulgaria. Or else would have to buy a car and check places. I am have been in a remote tiny place and cannot stand it. Tomorrow is my birthday and I am hoping to find a driver to take me to the closest city, which is still small and 1 way is 70 to 90euro. I have been looking for over 2 mo now. It sucks to be alone and not understanding how things work. Can' t even get a bank account, though I am a resident in this place, with no ID. Never immigrated, but that is what they wrote and I didn't know. Sorry, just frustrated, but have faith that if I am patient it will be ok. Not even sure if I should go to the American Consulate. Their phone system does not help. Be well


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

Some towns make it much easier to get residence. Even letting you use the town hall address. Others are more by the book.

I'm confused how you got a health card without having residence. Are you sure you don't have residence? My guess is your old residence got reactivate.


----------



## Pilgrim Dove (2 mo ago)

Yes, I got a certificate of residence ( a letter stating I am a resident in this town by immigration) but no I.D. This is a tiny place and I came in this home because my only family left, my brother, was here one weekend and called me in Germany threatening suicide. I left everything, spent tons of money (was 14 of August -big.deal in Italy) and as soon as I came he was fine and dumped me here. I had not seen him in many years, only heard from him. But usually in the past, like when I camd for my father's dad and had to take care of a bunch of stuff, thus requesting a residence it was a much more serious deal and then I got a photo I.D. I feel they ,, sorry the term, just hate me here. That is why I spent so much money on B&,Bs to find rentals, but no lack and now from Germany the person who.was supposed to keep my boxes shipped them all here so I have a bunch of wet boxes to go through. I am using on myself techniques I would have used with my clients and prayer just to deal with each day. I was hoping to vote in the US, but I was not allowed as they sent a ballot to my US address. 
That's why I thought going to the consulate tuesday.


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

If you have residence you just need to ask for an ID card. Couple of photographs. Pay the fee. You'll have an ID card.


----------



## ALKB (Jan 20, 2012)

Pilgrim Dove said:


> I came to Munich on a one way with the Italian passport to volunteer with refugees as a 90 days deal.


What happened to your Italian passport? 

If you are American as well, you should have left the USA on your American passport. Do you have it?


----------

